# Show off your rig!!!



## deast1988

Title says it all here are mine. 

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/37A0F6A3-C084-4477-B84C-C6716AF90BD6_zpsnibwihc2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Smith model. 29 8. 3/8 barrel Leupold

Contender 15in 6.8spc it's wearing a weaver classics pistol scope that has since been replaced by a simmons pistol scope .

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/38503099-FFA9-4D92-A345-D22FE356D12A_zpsguvwoosy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Encore pro hunter weathershield 7mm/08 15in now this is wearing the weaver pistol scope.

I've drawn blood with the contender the other two need christening.

Here's your chance show off your hunting hand guns!


----------



## 500 S&W

S&W 500 and BFR 444 Magnum with Leopold scope. Kille dmy bear with the BFR.


----------



## deast1988

Nice, cannons great looking bear.


----------



## djenkins0992

629 8-3/8". Pachmayr grips & Red dot scope.
I bought it new in 91 or 93 @ the Candler road pawn shop. I went to buy a black 8-3/8" 41 mag but the year before was the last year they made them in black and could only find stainless. So I bought this 44 mag.
I couldn't even find black scope mounts.  I have this zeroed in at 50 yards. Deadly!


----------



## frankwright

Some of mine!

Other than bow or muzzle loader I have only used handguns for hunting firearms for about ten years now. 
It brings back the excitement.


----------



## red ranger 3

Ruger 357 mag
Hope to get a deer or hog on the upcoming season!


----------



## twodog72

*my rigs*

here's a couple


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC

*Remington 7mm BR*

Current Attachments (64.5 KB)
 image.jpg (64.5 KB)


----------



## Bam Bam

My Taurus 8 3/8 inch 44 mag Revolver!


----------



## Hunter454

This is my Ruger Bisley Hunter 7.5" 45 Colt


----------



## leoparddog

This is the one I'm toting this fall. Ruger Redhawk 45 Colt 5.5" barrel.


----------



## 021

Here's my .35 Rem. XP-100.


----------



## bhblackwell

nice i have one of the Ruger 357 mag gp100 i love it have not killed a deer with it yet but i want to try


----------



## DeoVindice

Had a brand new Redhawk a while back in 7.5" and wish I would have kept it although I'm not a big fan of those long barrels. 

My Smith 4" 629-6 44 Mag. I can easily kill a deer at 20 yards with iron sights. Will be carrying this on my hip during firearms season. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Josh B

Haven't seen one of these on here. Ported Anaconda with 8". Killed 11 point and got 2 pigs with one shot.


----------



## Yel95

I love the anaconda's.  King go hard to come by now.


----------



## Alan in GA

*Here is my suppressed handgun....*

Only makes a loud 'twang' and then 'OUCH' sound that comes from me when the string fully extends and then comes back to hit me in the head if I miss my target:


----------



## BCHunter

TC Contender 
7-30 Waters 
Ceracote black finish 

Ruger Blackhawk 
.45 Long Colt


----------



## arrendale8105

never closed the deal last year but am determined to get it accomplished this year! Starting another thread and looking for a nice shoulder holster for this setup with the scope.


----------



## BooneDavis

G20 factory glock 6in


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

TC 30-30 15" barrel with Bushnell 2x6


----------



## chad777

6 inch 686 with holographic because I can.


----------



## PAUL J

629 dx classic 44 mag


----------



## AliBubba

Ruger SRH 44 Mag 9.5" barrel Leopold 2x scope


----------



## HotDog

Ruger Blackhawk Hunter w Leupold 2x


----------



## deast1988

Nice doe, hotdog. Fine pistol too!

Congrats.


----------



## dturnersr

S&W M66 .44 Mag


----------



## bilgerat

I dont own any guns


----------



## Monty4x4

G29 with 21lb Wolff Spring and 4.6 inch Lone Wolf barrel.  Underwood 220 grain hard cast rounds.  Just got the upgrades and ammo and looking forward to shooting.


----------



## ted_BSR

.308

Have yet to kill anything with it...


----------



## Lilly001

357 max


----------



## pacecars

Smith & Wesson Model 610 no dash, 5 inch barrel in 10mm


----------



## RogerH

[/URL][/IMG]

My G-21 with a red dot and a 40 super barrel.  I'm going to try it on pigs this summer and deer in the fall.


----------



## br6ppc

*New 10 MM*

My newest rig. I came back from the dark side. I picked up a NIB Colt Delta Elite. It fits my hand much better than my G20. Still have my G20, but it may go up for sale shortly.


----------



## ga.farrier

Old school cool. Ruger flat top 44


----------



## hambone76

TC Encore Prohunter in 25-06. 
15" fluted barrel. 
I have a 375 H&H Mag barrel also. Im seriously thinking about having it cut down and ported.


----------



## rosewood

hambone76 said:


> TC Encore Prohunter in 25-06.
> 15" fluted barrel.
> I have a 375 H&H Mag barrel also. Im seriously thinking about having it cut down and ported.



You wanna go deaf?  15" is about as short as you want to to with a high power rifle caliber in the Encore.  And porting just makes it worse.

I could tell a significant difference in the report between the 15" encore .223 and my 14" contender .223.  Had to change to a faster burning powder to make it more tolerable.

Nice setup, looks a lot like my encore with my .270 bbl on it.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

br6ppc said:


> My newest rig. I came back from the dark side. I picked up a NIB Colt Delta Elite. It fits my hand much better than my G20. Still have my G20, but it may go up for sale shortly.



Welcome back.  Those of us that never went black will still let you return.  

The 10mm Delta has always been on my wish list, but I have settled in to the fact it cost more than I am willing to pay these days.

Rosewood


----------



## hambone76

rosewood said:


> You wanna go deaf?  15" is about as short as you want to to with a high power rifle caliber in the Encore.  And porting just makes it worse.
> 
> I could tell a significant difference in the report between the 15" encore .223 and my 14" contender .223.  Had to change to a faster burning powder to make it more tolerable.
> 
> Nice setup, looks a lot like my encore with my .270 bbl on it.
> 
> Rosewood



Thanks,
I have some hearing protection that I will be wearing since my hearing is very much diminished from 15 years of construction equipment and shooting. I have the barrel at the shop now. It is getting it cut down to 18", ported and an 11 degree recessed crown. I've had several different calibers/barrels for both the Contender and the Encore and yes, the shorter barrels are particularly loud. My 1895 guide guns that I have owned had ported barrels and were closer to my ears than the end of an 18" pistol barrel will be when held at arm's length.


----------



## br6ppc

rosewood said:


> Welcome back.  Those of us that never went black will still let you return.
> 
> The 10mm Delta has always been on my wish list, but I have settled in to the fact it cost more than I am willing to pay these days.
> 
> Rosewood


Keep looking. Sooner or later you might stumble on a deal you can't refuse. I had wanted a Delta for so long. I was resigned to the fact I didn't want to pay 1200-1500 for one. Then I stumbled on this one for just over $1000 NIB out the door. I knew I would probably never find a NIB Delta for much cheaper and I jumped on it. I kinda hit the barrel lottery with it also because it really shoots well. So far, no FTF's and FTE's with my reloads. So far the best load for accuracy is 7.8 grs Alliant BE-86 with a Hornady 180 gr XTP. 2" groups at 25 yds and 1175 fps. Don't laugh at my groups, I ain't the best with a pistol and try it with multifocal contacts (getting old ain't fun sometimes). That's the best I can do with any of my 10MM's. Offhand, I can shoot 3-4 in groups with this load. I definitely don't do this pistol justice, but out to 35-40 yards, it will get the job done.


----------



## rosewood

hambone76 said:


> Thanks,
> I have some hearing protection that I will be wearing since my hearing is very much diminished from 15 years of construction equipment and shooting. I have the barrel at the shop now. It is getting it cut down to 18", ported and an 11 degree recessed crown. I've had several different calibers/barrels for both the Contender and the Encore and yes, the shorter barrels are particularly loud. My 1895 guide guns that I have owned had ported barrels and were closer to my ears than the end of an 18" pistol barrel will be when held at arm's length.



I just realized you was talking about cutting down 375 H&H, not the 15" 25-06 bbl.  18" should be tolerable, but will still be loud with ports.

Shortening a 15" 25-06 and porting would even be a shock with hearing protection on methinks.  My 15" .270 with H380 powder sounds like artillery going off, but with H335, it is much more tolerable.  Can't imagine a shorter bbl.


----------



## tgc

You fellas have some NICE rigs!

I won't even post pics of mine.
No optics on any of them,,, they are

-S&W 629 6" .44 mag.

-Ruger blackwawk 5 1/2" .44 special (most kills award, deadly and accurate. I can shoot it on paper and scratch my head at the groups, but aim it an animal and something dies! quickly!)

EAA bounty hunter, 4 3/4" .44 mag. cowboy gun. I wear this on Saturday mornings in honor of "Saddle up Saturdays" ( my saturday afternoon western movies) My most comfortable carrying big gun.

These are my bigger revolvers.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Once you go black  ...

Glock 20 
-Lone Wolf 9" barrel
-Advantage Tactical sights
-Custom sandpaper grips by yours truly

Slides right into a Blackhawk holster & it's real easy to interchange the barrels


----------



## hambone76

rosewood said:


> I just realized you was talking about cutting down 375 H&H, not the 15" 25-06 bbl.  18" should be tolerable, but will still be loud with ports.
> 
> Shortening a 15" 25-06 and porting would even be a shock with hearing protection on methinks.  My 15" .270 with H380 powder sounds like artillery going off, but with H335, it is much more tolerable.  Can't imagine a shorter bbl.




The 25-06 is so light on recoil. I feel that it would be rather unnecessary to port it. The 375 on the other hand, I will update Sunday after I shoot it. 
If it is too wild I am going to have a compensator milled into the end of the barrel.


----------



## Powerline

Just picked this up today might take it to the stand this fall. Model 19-6 .357


----------



## captlarry

*Desert Eagle 50 A.E.*

I've been shooting them forever.  First couple were 44's.  Millet adjustable sights.  Now a 50, shooting Hornaday factory ammo with 300 gr XTP's.  Used custom loaded Hornaday 240 XTP's in all my 44's (for wheel guns not loaded as hot).


----------



## Philnlucky

500 & 629 Classic.


----------



## Bubba_1122




----------



## captcasey

Love my Colt Anaconda 44Mag


----------



## jerome

*My toys*

Contender has 30-30, 44, and 223 barrels .The other is a Ruger Old Army 45 bp.


----------



## Thumper338

Encore in .338 Federal


----------

